
Former CIA agent charged with years of spying for China - codezero
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/08/cia-agent-charged-years-spying-china-200817204245108.html
======
codezero
From the article:

— The FBI conducted an undercover operation in January 2019, during which an
undercover officer allegedly claimed to be working for Chinese intelligence
services and showed Ma a video recording of a 2001 meeting. -

I’d love to know how they got that recording 18 years later. Maybe the 85 year
old co conspirator who originally flipped him? Amazing they actually kept the
blackmail material into their 80s if so, if not, still curious!

